# I think I killed my DirecTivo



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

After performing the PTVnet upgrade I attempted to replace the cover of the unit while it was powered up (I know, not smart). The unit lost power and now does not power on at all. I guess I shorted it out. Is it completely useless now? The unit is a Hughes hdvr120.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

I assume that you checked all the power connections, including the one to the HD. Also, check the ribbon cable to the front control panel. Do all this with the power OFF.

If all that is ok you most likely killed the power supply. They are $50 at Weaknees.


----------



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info Tracy. I purchased the new power supply and hopefully that will do the trick.


----------

